# Sight Dots Wiped Away??



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nothing too serious just something that made me ponder - WHAT??:smt102

After starting the "_breaking in_" my new XD9sc on Mon. with 300rnds of Winchester 115FMJ - I did a field strip breakdown and gave it a good cleaning (_as I do with all my guns after a night at the range). _
After re-assembly and the final wipedown before I re-holstered it I noticed that the front white dot was - almost gone. Wiped away - and the 2 rear dots were smeared??

I use the SAME cleaning materials & solvents -_*Hoppes#9 Semi-Auto / Gun Slick NU-GUN Aeroso*_l and finish with _*Rem Oil *_on all my other pistols. They also have factory 3 DOT white sights and I've never wiped them away that I've noticed.

Common to XD's? - stop "_combining_" my solvents? - use others?

I'm considering fibre optics anyways, till then I'll probably re-DOT them with Testors white model paint and be more carefull.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Is the gun NEW?

If it's used, I'd guess they were blacked out, then reapplied for sale.

JW


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

brand new last week.

Some people have said this is a "common" issue w/XD's so I'm not reallly surprised - dissapointed cause the gun itself is fantastic. But I hope a quick fix with model paint & toothpick will solve the problem.:mrgreen:


----------

